# Autopage C3-RS-625 Problem



## jimweiser (Jan 29, 2011)

Just recently, when I activate autopage to start my vehicle up, it will start up but shut down after 15 sec. and will start up again and shut down again, maybe doing this 3 times before it shuts down permanently. We had this remote car starter installed professionally around Christmas and was working fine until now. I'll contact the installer but wanted another opinion. Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the year make model of the vehicle, unusual for it to run for 15 seconds THEN shutdown, if it was an immobilizer issue the vehicle would never start. Sounds like something is getting triggered once the vehicle is running to kill it. Once I get the information above I can tell you where to look.


----------



## jimweiser (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a 2005 chevy silverado pickup.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

first i would take it back in and have them check the system out and see if the immobilizer has lost its programming.


----------

